

Microsoft cuts Live Labs staff by half, refocuses on search - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/04/09/microsoft-cuts-live-labs-staff-half-refocuses-search

======
_bn
really sad. Live Labs was probably the greatest innovation out of MS.

If anybody from the Live Labs team that's been re-assigned doesn't want to go
back to working on shitty products...i could use some of that brilliance.

brandon (at) qds-systems.com

